# Hidden and Dangerous 2 Error!



## Sportythief (Aug 4, 2004)

I just installed HD2. When I try to run the game I get a message saying something like "Bad version - Client:552" something like that. Not sure what's wrong. I have the latest drives and my system does meet the requirements. I did not have any problems when I installed the demo. Plz help me plzzz.

Thanks,


----------



## Sportythief (Aug 4, 2004)

*I got screwed by a crack!!!*

never mind peeps, I was using a no cd crack which messed me up, and the first time I played it worked because i played without the crack. Now I am just playing with the god damn cd. I hate puting a cd in evrytime i play any games. And yes i have bought the game (in case u r wondering). Don't worry, i wont give anyone a chance to bad mouth me. lol anyways thnx for nothing.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

i don't think it's illegal to use a crack if you have bought the game in the first place. as long as you don't distribute it to anyone. but most of the time it's better to just use the CD.


----------

